# Career in the CFNIS as an MPO



## thehare (29 Mar 2011)

Hello everyone, as the Subject line says, I have a question regarding a career in the CFNIS as an MPO. The question being is, what is an MPO's job like in the CFNIS? Do they actually participate in the investigations or are they just administration for the organization? I realize outside of the CFNIS that MPOs are mostly in charge of paperwork and insuring that their detachment has resources available in order to complete it's tasks ( this is what I have been told so if it isn't quite correct it is not ENTIRELY my fault ;D ), and I am just wondering if a job in CFNIS would differ from this description?

     Sorry if there is information relevent to my question somewhere on the forum, it's just I can barely find info on CFNIS as it is let alone regarding officer life, but if there is just tell me and I'll be off looking into the depths of this forum   .

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Pusser (29 Mar 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, CFNIS officers do get involved in investigations - at least the one interviewing me was... ;D


----------



## thehare (29 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the ............ first hand account  .

Seriously though thanks for the reply.


----------



## garb811 (29 Mar 2011)

MPO won't have a "career" in the CFNIS, they will have a posting, or maybe more than one, but the bulk of their career will actually be outside the CFNIS.

For the time they are in the CFNIS, except for when they are undergoing the internship period which follows initial posting in, MPO will not normally be involved in active investigations, they will be conducting admin duties.


----------



## thehare (30 Mar 2011)

Once again thank you for your time in replying.

Considering your answer, another question has just popped up into my head -go figure eh- and I am just wondering since a MPO won't make a career in the CFNIS would a MP be able to?

Just to fill in some background info, I havn't applied for the CF yet (I am currently in university) and I am just looking into my options once I finish my degree - I am hoping for a career in policing.

Again thank you for your time.


----------



## garb811 (30 Mar 2011)

No, MP cannot spend their entire career in the CFNIS either, it is a specialized unit and people will eventually be posted out.  Having said that, some guys have spent an inordinate amount of their career in the NIS but they are very much the exception vice the rule.

One thing you need to do at t his stage is make sure your degree is applicable to becoming a MP/MPO, to do that, I suggest you contact the nearest Recruiting Center.


----------

